# DO NOT BOIL ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## fish_4_all

As many of you are aware, a lot of people use rocks in their aquariums. This is fine but there are some things to know before using them. The first is to make sure they are inert. This is done by putting them in vinegar and seeing if they bubble. If they do they will change your tank parameters, most likely your GH but can change your KH and pH drastically. Now, this is wanted sometimes but as a general rule if it fizzes you don't want to use it. The second is: the best way to disinfect a rock is to use alcohol or to pour boiling over it.

NEVER BOIL A ROCK! 

Regardless of what it is made of or the type, if there is any water in the rock it can explode and destroy your kitchen or even worse, YOU!

If you want to change your pH with rocks, make sure they are clean and are the right ones before using them.

If anyone has any more ideas for disinfecting rocks for the aquarium please post them. Also, any information on rocks that are specifically used for changing the chemistry of your aquarium for specific fish would be very useful for many members.


----------



## Amphitrite

This is interesting: countless times I've heard people being advised to boil rocks prior to putting them into the tank.

In fact, I have boiled rocks myself on a couple of occassions :shock:


----------



## Falina

F4A - good idea to ost this sticky. Obviously some rocks will be fine and won't explode but it's too risky to try and just hope.


----------



## JouteiMike

I've never heard of this happening. I've boiled lots of rocks and never had any of these problems.

Good to know...I suppose.

Maybe simply pouring the hot water over them is a more safe method? Or even baking them in an oven maybe?


----------



## fish_4_all

I wsih I could find the police reports I have seen and the pictures. One of them showed a kitchen with actual holes in the wall and the official report was boiled rock that summarily exploded. The whole thing had 3 reports of deaths associated with it. 

Pour boiling water on them in a bucket even. The boiling water is not hot ewnough for long enough to cauyse any trapped water to boil and cause an explosion. 

For those that do want to boil them, make sure that the rock is dry. Bake it in an oven at 200F for 4 hours or something. 

Oh and obviously, don't take a rock in the middle of winter that is frozen solid and pour boiling water over it. I would bet the chances of the rock exploding goes up by a factor of 10 when the rock is freezing cold. Bring the rock in the house and let it warm up for at least 48 hours before pouring boiling water over it. Either that or slowly heat in the oven.


----------



## fish_4_all

http://www.natureskills.com/stone_boiling.html

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2005/06/06/1385064.htm

I will post more as I find them


----------



## Lonewolfblue

I've boiled rocks as well, and have had no problems. But I do also think it could be a time factor as well. I wait til the water is boiling, and then with a pair of tongs, I gently place the rock in the boiling water for 20-30 seconds. Then use the tongs to turn the rock over for another 20-30 seconds, and then remove. Never had a rock explode on me, and with the short time-frame, the rock doesn't get hot all the way through it. It's just long enough to kill what's on the surface, kind of like pouring boiling water over it for 30 seconds.


----------



## bf2king

This is good to know as i just got done boiling a pile of rocks (i didnt know any better) for 15 minutes :blink: . Geuss im one of the lucky ones :BIGwinky:


----------



## porksnorkel

a little something i learned cruising another site...vinegar doesn't detct always do the trick. apparently certain elements don't react w/ it but will still screw w/ ur water parameters. the best thing to test w/ is muriatic acid [the stuff u put in ur pool]. a few drops on whatever ur testing...if it fizzes bad...no fizz...good. only problem w/ this is u don't want to go chuckin whatever it is u tested right into the tank w/ acid on it. i'd suggest mixing up a batch of baking soda and water to neutralize the acid... dip ur test subject in it for a bit, then rinse it off. 

as far as disinfecting rocks, i don't really see the need unless u found it in a pile of dog pooh. or perhaps if it's moldy. if so, give her a scrub in a light bleach solution then dechlorinate heavily and let it dry out.

anybody see that episode of mythbusters where they tested the exploding jawbreaker myth....guess what...not a myth. the girl on the show got hurt in the testing. and apparently a lot of kids have had this happen. i guess some ppl put them in the nuker to soften them up and the liquid inside boils...u pull it out take a bite and BOOM...u need many many facial reconstruction surgeries. so i can definately by the exploding rock thingy. same principle.


----------



## fish_4_all

The main reason to disinfect a rock or pour boiling water over it is that most of the time we ar enot looking for smooth rocks for the aquariu. I look for holy, pitted and rough rocks when i look and the more holes the better. The boiling water will kill and oarasites that might be in the rocks in the deep holes we cannot see and will kill the micro organisms that we can't see period.

I also just saw an episode of Survivor Man where one of the rocks he was using for a heat shiled epxloded and threw rock pieces inot the bedding he was using. This rock wasn't even in the fire but was simply beside it.


----------



## caferacermike

In the Scouts we would amuse ourselves on long camping trips by tossing huge rocks in the fire. Would generally take about an hour and then WHAM!! flying debris everywhere. Most of the times we'd pick a rock and then bet whose rock would explode first. Another extremely dangerous game we'd play was to take burning hot rocks from the fire and drop them into 5g buckets of water. 

Rocks and heat can be dangerous.


----------



## Jpet

Wow that stuff should be added to the scout manuel. We used to do the same thing.


----------



## Airgid

How about steaming? Works in the lab where i do my studies.


----------



## PrettyKitty187

don't bake rocks either

if there is water trapped in the rock, it will explode if you bake it


----------



## jiggityboom

Good to know this i was just about to try that.


----------



## MattD

I boil rocks daily. 

Eat that. :twisted:


----------



## crazy4fish

well its good to know all that info. i have some rocks i was thinking about adding. now i know wat 2 do. does anyone know how or where to find rocks with a lot of holes in them? the ones around my house are smooth. i havent looked in the forest behind my house yet but is there certain places to look? and do you have to do anything to rocks you buy from your lfs? :?


----------



## willow

hi
the rocks you buy from your LFS should just need
a good scrub in hot water.


----------



## crazy4fish

thanks that is wat i have been doing.


----------



## new2fish

*Wow*

I had no idea that rocks could explode if boiled. Good to know. 
When ever I've needed to clean up rocks I've always just placed them in a strainer and poured boiling water over them a couple of times.


----------



## IntelligentDesigner

WOW! That's awesome! I gotta try that...from behind a shield of course.


----------



## crazy4fish

make it a strong shield! :lol:


----------



## fish_4_all

IntelligentDesigner said:


> WOW! That's awesome! I gotta try that...from behind a shield of course.


Don't try it, especially if you are trying to intentionally get to them to explode. It is not a common thing for them to explode forcefully but I have seen police pictures of shards ripping through walls. Not a good idea with any shield!


----------



## codem

Putting a Rock in cold water, then letting it obtain the boiling point will not make a rock explode. At most it should start melting like lava.

If you put rocks in a fire on the other hand, it might be a little bit different.


----------



## mattmartindrift

umm, most solid minerals do NOT boil at water's boiling temp of 100*C. Rocks don't start to "melt like lava" until they reach extreme temperatures sometimes upwards of +2000*C


----------



## fish_4_all

Some rocks will explode regardless of how fast or slow you boil them. It is an issue of the composition of the rock, how pourous it is and how fast it can relases the gasses from the water boiling inside of them. Water inside the rock will boil and it will build pressure and explode, period. I have seen them experimented with and it simply doesn't matter. 

The rest of the water doesn't even have to boil because the rock touching the bottom of the pan can heat it faster than the water and the rock could explode anyway. 

As the water INSIDE the rock boils it expands and if the gases can not escape fast enough then the rock explodes. Igneous, sedimentary, composite or whatever it doesn't matter. The only rocks that technically can't explode like this are any of them that are completely non-pourous. 

It just simply make no sense to boil them when there are safer ways to do it. Pour boiling water over them, wash them in alcohol, and other ways to make them safe that doesn't put you in danger of bodily harm.


----------



## codem

Well from my experience, the rocks in my front yard are good to boil. So far i been 5 for 5 with no explosions.

But I have switched to drift wood.


----------



## herefishy

Why tempt fate? Heat will fracture a rock. The force of the fracture is cannot be estimated or foreseen. However, if it does happen to explode and injures you or a loved one, I wouldn't want the world to know of my stupidity, would you? Argument on the subject is asinine and pointless. It DOES happen and it WILL happen!! If you do it often enough, you will get bit.


----------



## hedge105

2 questions 1.would a pressure washer be ok to use and 2.are bricks ok to put in your tank if they pass the vinigar test


----------



## herefishy

I use a pressure washer, WITHOUT soap, and hydrogen peroxide. I also choose inert rocks such as granite, slate, marble. There are others but too many to list.


----------



## fish_4_all

Any heat source on any rock of any kind that could have absorbed water can explode when heated. Camp fires, boiling, ovens, any heat source that could boil the water in the rock can cause them to fracture and/or explode. 

I have also boiled rocks in the past but after seeing the police reports of the aftermath, will never do it again even though they never exploded on me.


----------



## teh13371

yeah, my friend has boiled his rock for his aquarium, and one side of the rock exploded! he wasn't hurt, and there wasn't any real damage (except the pot that it was in) to anything. he asked me what the *something* happened, and i told him not to ever boil a rock, but thankfully there were no serious consequences. so yes, boiling a rock is a no-go


----------



## tmz

O_O
people boil rocks??

i put them in a hand flour sifter and run them under tap water


----------



## Deku

hahaha so wait your telling me if i put a rock to boil itll explode? :lol: haha xD (not laughing at you im laughing at an image i have stuck in my head) xD hahaha that would be funny one minute you put your rock boiling you turn to get something you turn back and Whack! xD it just hits you xD haha if that happened to myself id laugh XD


----------



## Little-Fizz

Deku said:


> hahaha so wait your telling me if i put a rock to boil itll explode? :lol: haha xD (not laughing at you im laughing at an image i have stuck in my head) xD hahaha that would be funny one minute you put your rock boiling you turn to get something you turn back and Whack! xD it just hits you xD haha if that happened to myself id laugh XD


Can you laugh when your dead?


----------



## lokalboy808

So I have some crushed coral that was used previously in an aquarium but haven't been used for about 6 months. Would it be safe to boil those or just plain wash them?


----------



## mags2313

*Hey Fish 4 aLL*

Hey fish 4 all.... what is that fish in your picture there? lol sure looks interesting...!


----------



## Lupin

mags2313 said:


> Hey fish 4 all.... what is that fish in your picture there? lol sure looks interesting...!


 Lure or fish bait.


----------



## mdel747

I pick my rock out of the ditch line , i power wash them , i then soak it in bleach for 10 min , then i power wash them again , then into fresh clean water bucket for 10 min , then back to the power washer , one more dunk in fresh water ,good to go , clean rock with no bugs or gunk 
and hi lupin


----------



## GuppyColorMaker

He, all i do is powerwash them... in warm/cold water.


----------



## Lupin

Yo Mdel! Glad to see you here, dude.:wink2:


----------



## phrazelle

wow i just boiled 4 rocks i found in a creek for about 30 min. i came to check if i should be adding bleach or if 30 min was enough without and read this post. oooooooookkkkkaaaaayyyyy wont be doing that again...


----------



## Kim

If you need an alternative to clean rocks found outside you could do what I did although it's a bit of work.
Scrub the rocks clean, then just put them in a bucket and repeatedly pour boiling water over them - and I mean repeatedly. It takes forever (and you need to be sure that you got every part of each rock) but it will kill any nasties without risking bleach or blowing yourself up! Obviously, since the rock itself never reaches the boiling point, this method is completely safe.


----------



## Everdai

*crazy talk*

you can boil your rocks, the only reason they will explode is if they are boiled rapidly. its the same concept of pouring hot water onto a frozen windshield or submersing hot metal. they WILL all explode, warp, crack, whatever, if you take a cool or cold one and rapidly boil it, if you increase the heat very slowly (giving the rock time to slowly heat up all the way to the center) and then finally bring it to a slow boil, you'll be fine, you just have to be patient and heat very slowly is all. just think about it, it's common sense, rapid temperature changes make all kinds of materiel's go whack. water meeting water is NOT explosive, it's all about the temperature changes and the rate at which they change.


----------



## onefish2fish

although i see what you are saying, i disagree. first off we are not talking about the rock itself but rather water that could be trapped inside which you will have no way of knowing.

if water that is trapped inside a rock is heated at any rate it will build up pressure causing *explosion*, no questions asked.


----------



## Everdai

well if what you're saying was true then i guess we'd be seeing rocks exploding every time there was a climate change...
i'm sorry, i know this thread was made with the best of intentions but it's simply not true, and even common sense says that this is not true.
you cannot honestly believe that adding liquid to a rock makes it an unexploded bomb.
slowly heating a rock that has soaked up liquids will not make it explode.
if this were true rocks would be exploding all of the time in places such as texas, where it rains often, and then the next day temperatures raise well above 100, and in direct sunlight on black roadtops, literally hot enough to cook eggs, i've seen this i don't know how many times, and i have yet to see an exploding rock.
gradually heat them, they won't explode. if you're really paranoid, leave them out in your house for awhile and let them get to room temp, then maybe put them next to a heater or fire and let them warm up.

to be clear i am not sayign that rocks will not explode, they will, i've seen it, but only when heated rapidly. i'm not to sure about the effects that have been talked about on here that make it sound like a grenade going off, i doubt that. but i have started several campfires with old wet rocks under the ashes that have exploded, although all it added up to was a loud sound and some ash flying around, but i wouldn't say its not possible. all i'm saying is that i do not believe that SLOWLY heating the rock will cause an explosion


----------



## onefish2fish

i dont think you fully understand the concept. 

moist/wet/soaked rocks are not the debating issue.(the ones that have water on and in the nooks and crannies) its rocks that have either air pockets or water pockets on the inside which is undetectible. correct, rapid heat will basically equal quick explosion but regardless any heat at any rate is heat which in turn will eventually make it build up enough pressure to explode. 
even if the explosion is small, what if a tiny frag flies up and finds your eye? is boiling a rock worth this? chances are slim but the risk is there, i think its better safe then sorry.

soaking a rock in vinegar, scrubbing, then soaking in water then scrubbing then soaking in water is prob. the safest way to do this. if you wish to boil your rocks that is your choice but this thread was made to warn you of what can happen. again i feel its better to be safe then sorry. a rock just isnt worth injury IMO.


----------



## Everdai

ok i guess, i'm sure once in ten thousand times it happens.
eating hamburgers, driving to work, and breathing the air in moderate to highly populated cities is definitely more likely to kill or injure you, but i guess this is worth mentioning.


----------



## coldplaying

oh man!! I've never personally boiled rocks, but this is good to know! Although, if there are SOME rocks that can be boiled and some that cannot, it might be a good idea for someone to post a list of the types that fall into each category. That might be a lengthy process, however.


----------



## iamntbatman

Just play it safe and don't boil any rocks. Seriously. As onefish2fishsaid, any sort of water trapped inside the rock could build up pressure once it hits boiling and presto! explosion. Any sort of rock is capable of doing this. As someone who used to ignorantly take joy in tossing river rocks in campfires for the ensuing explosion, I can tell you that it's not just "one in a million" but pretty much impossible to avoid for a rock that has been soaked in water. And, I've seen plenty of rocks used to build campfire rings explode as well, even ones that hadn't been submerged in years. It's just not worth the risk.

The water pouring method Kim described is simply a better choice as it has zero chance of causing your rocks to explode.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

Ive read some post about other people boiling rocks. I would never boil rocks. Just clean them thats all.


----------



## artgalnj

OMG!!!! Guess what I was doing as I read this. Not anymore! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Krinedawg

One of the answer's may be sand stone. Looks like a rock, feels like a rock, tastes like a rock (just kidding on the tasting)...explode when heated. This is caused by the air pockets that are within the stone that you do not see. As most of us learned in science class what happens to air when heated? It expands, the air that is in most stones is infinitive, harmless, not enough to make a stone explode, still not a good choice to do so. But sand stone is a tad different, as sand contains minuscule amounts of air in them, and that the sand particles don't just mesh together perfectly leave air pockets within and through the stone. Not always a good way to tell, but one that may help is if you pick a stone up that looks like it should be heavier than it is, could contain a pocket of air, less mass, more air= lighter stone.

But then again I could be completely wrong. I just remember my father telling me this after I threw a rock into a camp fire when I was young and it exploded... I was 14 , and that was 25 years ago!


----------



## joshheat25

I wouldn't boil or heat up the rocks. I have had a rock explode and hit me in the arm and burn me as a kid while sitting by a fire. "Do you smell what the rock is cookin"? lmao...


----------



## Teammuir1

*Rocks Rocks and more Rocks*

Hi everyone...
I already have a 75 gallon tank and a 30 gallon 
I am in the process of getting my 120 gallon going 
this week end I thought about going to purchase some 
Rocks like the ones that I already have in my 75 gallon
Here is a picture of the Rocks can anyone Identify them 
for me?
I did not purchase the Rocks so I am wondering what kind
of Rocks are they?

I was thinking about going to the local Landscaping yard 
and pick us some Rock.. 
so if anyone has the names of the type of Rock that I have 
PLEASE let me know . 
or if you have any other ideas of other Rocks..... I am all ears.

Thanks 
Ron


----------



## sweetviolets

I understand which rocks you are including in this. My question is have you heard of problems by boiling the tiny colored gravel?


----------



## Freshyfish

I've boiled rocks before, and on one occasion I had pieces of stone flying around my kitchen. The mirror behind the stove was destroyed and my cat had to have an emergency trip to the Vet.

Never doing that again.


----------



## cbirk

I think it is safe to say that rocks DO explode. Probibly more so for fish hobbiest who have greater cause to boil rocks then your average every day person haha. Anyways I thought I would also mention that you need to be extra carful with your rocks that you find laying around, especially around cuts in the road, or any state owned property, or farm land. A lot of rocks around where I live are covered with pesticides, and I can't imagine that those would be to great to introduce to your aquarium life. I use the bleach and soak method my self.

I run the bathtub and poor in some bleach (with plenty of ventilation) and let it soak for about an hour. Then I drain, rinse, and soak over night. Rinse again, and place in the tanks. Just be sure everyone has taken there bath/shower before you start. Sometimes you can end up with angry girlfriends :S


----------



## polishnlovingit

*Rock from saltwater tank*

I am converting from salt to fresh - 75g tank. I have live rock from salt - am thinking about "cooking" the rock in fresh water 20g container(aka plastic garbage can - where I stored my ROI water) for two weeks with pump & heater to keep rock at 70 deg f. Would this rock then be OK for use in new fresh tank ? Is there a better way to prep this rock for fresh ?


----------



## Mean Harri

polishnlovingit said:


> I am converting from salt to fresh - 75g tank. I have live rock from salt - am thinking about "cooking" the rock in fresh water 20g container(aka plastic garbage can - where I stored my ROI water) for two weeks with pump & heater to keep rock at 70 deg f. Would this rock then be OK for use in new fresh tank ? Is there a better way to prep this rock for fresh ?


I would be cautious about using live rock, even if cooked, in freshwater. It's very porous and once algae gets on it it's gonna be a rough time cleaning that rough surface. I'd sell the live rock.


----------



## iamntbatman

That, plus live rock is mostly made up of the leftovers of coral skeletons and stuff in the first place, so it's going to shoot your hardness and pH up. Might be ok with livebearers or rift lake cichlids, though.


----------



## SasquatchStompr

*aquarium decorations, and a question about my new fish.*

I recently bought two fish from a pet store, And it said they were red tailed sharks. But when i look them up, they are black. Mine are silver with just a little bit of red on the tail. Also, i was wondering if anyone has ideas about inexpensive ways to make decorations for my aquarium. Thanks!


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

I use texas holy rock


----------



## CaliforniaFishkeeper

SasquatchStompr said:


> I recently bought two fish from a pet store, And it said they were red tailed sharks. But when i look them up, they are black. Mine are silver with just a little bit of red on the tail. Also, i was wondering if anyone has ideas about inexpensive ways to make decorations for my aquarium. Thanks!


Could be albinos. Random place?


----------



## Inga

Guess I better stop making Stone soup. Good to know that they can explode. I had never heard that.


----------



## JasonI

I was wondering not that I own one. Would it be safe to place your rocks in a dishwasher rack and maybe just wash with water and see if this can be of some way of getting anything that may be living in that rock out just wondering if anyone with a dishwasher has ever tried. I'm not sure if this may be a safe method or not maybe someone else that has tried this can elaborate on this method as I think this would be some sort of safe method. I just was thinking out loud again I thought this may be a method to all you people who own a dishwasher being that the rocks are small not extremely large enough to fit in your dishwasher. Just a thing that make's you go hmmmm. Maybe even an invention in the making. LOL. Just my oppinion don't know again if this may be of some help or of some more things to be concerned about. Would someone who may have tried this method care to bring us up to your experience with dealing with this as I would think these rock may be at least dishwasher safe.


----------



## fish1983

i always put my rocks in the oven at like 350 degrees for like 10 or 15 minutes. it gets them hot enough to kill anything on or in them without possible exploding


----------



## fishyfarts

Wow, 7 pages of silly comments about boiling rocks and nothing about what type of rocks have an effect on water conditions = disappointed


----------



## cbirk

fishyfarts said:


> Wow, 7 pages of silly comments about boiling rocks and nothing about what type of rocks have an effect on water conditions = disappointed


well thats because the title of the thread is "DO NOT BOIL ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!" haha. I recall seeing something in here somewhere about what kinds of rocks do what, but it might not be in it's own category. Maybe a special thread about things that raise and lower your pH would be good? If we don't have one already lol


----------



## lilchiwolf

I am guilty of boiling rocks U.U


----------



## SinCrisis

fish1983 said:


> i always put my rocks in the oven at like 350 degrees for like 10 or 15 minutes. it gets them hot enough to kill anything on or in them without possible exploding


I think that has the same effect as boiling them since you are heating the core of the rock where there may be trapped gasses or liquids, if they went off it would just be safer than if it went off in a pot but your oven would still be badly damaged.


----------



## Curt

Put them in the dishwasher on high heat the cycle gets hot enough to kill anything still on them.


----------



## jrmy000

I normally prepare my rocks for an aquarium by submerging them in hot water with a saltwater solution. 
I have heard of rocks of exploding, Pretty nasty stuff.


----------



## SinCrisis

Rocks soak up water though, using a salt solution may make the rock unusable for freshwater aquaria.


----------



## Pufferfish22

*declorinating tap water for snails?*

sorry posted my post in wrong place!


----------



## Liam Devaney

Thank you for letting us all know about boiling rocks.:shock::shock:

I normaly boil all the rocks in my tanks so i will not do it anymore.:-D:-D


----------



## AbbeysDad

*Trial by fire*

Seems to me boiling rocks is very different then rocks in an open fire (as has been confused by some)... But regardless, I'd say just put your rocks and artificial plants (plants in top rack) too if desired in the otherwise empty dishwasher set to high temperature with a cup or two of white vinegar and clean them this way! Note: set to air dry so as not to damage plastic plants if any fall below


----------



## SinCrisis

I'm pretty sure that to use the dishwater, you would first have to run a couple of empty cycles to get the dishwashing powder/detergent residue out, then put in your decor, wash, dry and risk having your plastic plants melt, and rocks getting your dishwater all gunked up if there was a crack with dirt or whatnot in it.. <--seems like a lot of work and risk as compared to just boiling water and pouring it on the rocks...


----------



## AbbeysDad

SinCrisis said:


> I'm pretty sure that to use the dishwater, you would first have to run a couple of empty cycles to get the dishwashing powder/detergent residue out, then put in your decor, wash, dry and risk having your plastic plants melt, and rocks getting your dishwater all gunked up if there was a crack with dirt or whatnot in it.. <--seems like a lot of work and risk as compared to just boiling water and pouring it on the rocks...


No worries - The dishwasher does a couple of rinse cycles before it finishes...so you don't have soap residue on your clean dishes, so there is no real residual to cause concern. I've worked in a plastics extrusion plant for over 35 years.... water, even boiling is 212 deg F at sea level. Plastics used in aquarium plants melt at or above 400 deg f. They aren't going to melt in the hot water of the dishwasher.


----------



## SinCrisis

interesting, might give that a try then next time i need to clean new rocks.


----------



## AbbeysDad

SinCrisis said:


> interesting, might give that a try then next time i need to clean new rocks.


As long as you didn't dig 'em out of a mud pit and not rinse em off first!


----------



## AbbeysDad

Sorry, but this thread is kind of silly. Many/most of the references/links in this thread are about rocks in FIRE, not boiling water.
Think of those dinner entrees in boil in bag pouches....that don't explode. You could take an unopened can of soup and heat it up in boiling water, but place that same can on the stove and she's gonna blow!
Boiling water does not transfer enough heat to cause any moisture in a rock (can or pouch) to generate enough steam to burst the 'container'. I'm thinking this myth is busted


----------



## SinCrisis

Submit to mythbusters!


----------



## Eshnon

Wow, thank you very much for this info. As many know, I am new to the fish hobby (but wont do anything new without reading reviews or getting advice) and this is something that many should know. 
Just recently I was looking at some driftwood that I wanted to put in my 75... was a little shocked to see that the pigment would be released into my water and staining the color of the water brown for a YEAR! When there's a will.. there's a way.. and I want that driftwood without brown water!!! So I read that you can boil it for several hours, and changing the water frequently, this process will remove the color that would ultimately be released into your tank. As for the rocks, it doesnt shock me that a boiled rock can explode.. especially one that has many pores. 
Depends on type of rock, and what it was used in previously.. or where it was found. As many know.. the weather can be harsh on rocks.. and winter after winter, water freezes and pushes rocks apart.. If water can easily do this when frozen.. it can have the same effect when boiled. The only difference is.. boiling has a much.. sooner result.. lol


----------



## fishyfarts

AbbeysDad said:


> Sorry, but this thread is kind of silly. Many/most of the references/links in this thread are about rocks in FIRE, not boiling water.
> Think of those dinner entrees in boil in bag pouches....that don't explode. You could take an unopened can of soup and heat it up in boiling water, but place that same can on the stove and she's gonna blow!
> Boiling water does not transfer enough heat to cause any moisture in a rock (can or pouch) to generate enough steam to burst the 'container'. I'm thinking this myth is busted



Maybe a better way to warn people is to just say throw the rocks in the pot when the water is still cold and let them warm up with the water and try to separate them from the metal bottom with a rack or towel and don't toss em into an already boiling pot which 'might' be risky. Not to mention, once those rocks hit the bottom they're being heated more from contact with the metal pot than the water. Rocks don't float last time I checked. The myth is a little more complicated than you presented it! But this isn't rocket science. I don't see why boiling is even necessary anyways. There are plenty of other safe ways to clean rocks or just use precleaned ones to start off with. I think I'd rather soak them in bleach for a few days and then treat then than ruin a pot and mess around with the stove any day. And I'm a homebrewer! lol


----------



## AbbeysDad

A better suggestion would be not to boil rocks at all - stone soup only works in fables!!!
If you need to sterilize, soak in chlorine bleach water, then run through the dishwasher.


----------



## Navthrfez Platy

Eegads man!!! I just boiled some rocks earlier this week. Thanks for the heads up. The fizzle test thing is good to know too....

-WYRD n Thanx


----------



## JImi

Glad I saw this, makes sense but never thought of this before! Thanks dude


----------



## 1077

AbbeysDad said:


> Sorry, but this thread is kind of silly. Many/most of the references/links in this thread are about rocks in FIRE, not boiling water.
> Think of those dinner entrees in boil in bag pouches....that don't explode. You could take an unopened can of soup and heat it up in boiling water, but place that same can on the stove and she's gonna blow!
> Boiling water does not transfer enough heat to cause any moisture in a rock (can or pouch) to generate enough steam to burst the 'container'. I'm thinking this myth is busted


 
Sorry ,but I think there is some confusion here. It is the heat (flame) that produces the steam along with pressure. And this pressure if not vented, or allowed to escape, WILL cause rupture ,or explosion.
The dinner entree's that you mention and closed can of soup in boiling water if left long enough ,,, will rupture.It is basic principal behind steam boiler's which I have operated for a few year's now.(have license for both low pressure, and high pressure boilers issued by the city inspectors and must take test every two years to get them re-newed)
Have seen firsthand what a safety valve stuck in closed posistion on steam or hot water boiler can do .(it ain't purty). Is why they are mandatory on ALL boilers.
Any liquid will expand as it is heated and if it cannot, or does not vent faster than the liquid expands, the vessel holding the liquid will rupture assuming constant heat is applied.
While I think rocks that are slowly brought to a boil in uncovered pot would probably not be able to hold enough pressure to cause an issue, I think there are much safer alternatives.
To state that boiling water cannot produce enough steam to cause issues to a closed vessel is dangerous belief whether that vessel be a boiler,a bag of veggies,or a can of soup.


----------



## AbbeysDad

1077 said:


> Sorry ,but I think there is some confusion here. It is the heat (flame) that produces the steam along with pressure. And this pressure if not vented, or allowed to escape, WILL cause rupture ,or explosion.
> The dinner entree's that you mention and closed can of soup in boiling water if left long enough ,,, will rupture.It is basic principal behind steam boiler's which I have operated for a few year's now.(have license for both low pressure, and high pressure boilers issued by the city inspectors and must take test every two years to get them re-newed)
> Have seen firsthand what a safety valve stuck in closed posistion on steam or hot water boiler can do .(it ain't purty). Is why they are mandatory on ALL boilers.
> Any liquid will expand as it is heated and if it cannot, or does not vent faster than the liquid expands, the vessel holding the liquid will rupture assuming constant heat is applied.
> While I think rocks that are slowly brought to a boil in uncovered pot would probably not be able to hold enough pressure to cause an issue, I think there are much safer alternatives.
> To state that boiling water cannot produce enough steam to cause issues to a closed vessel is dangerous belief whether that vessel be a boiler,a bag of veggies,or a can of soup.


You could compare a boiler to a pressure cooker, but not a rock or can in an open pot of water. Yes a boiler, pressure cooker, or hot water tank will explode given high temperature, time and no pressure relief.
Mythbusters have exploded several hot water tanks!
But we are talking about an open pot and the steam escapes easily... The water in the open pot boils at 212deg F and does not transfer enough heat energy into the rock, soup can, or plastic pouch to create enough internal steam to burst. 
ALL of the reported cases of exploding rocks were rocks subjected to FIRE - e.g. camp fires or fire pits. Fire (wood burns at 455 deg F) could transfer more than enough heat to cause any internal moisture in the rock to vaporize and potentially burst or explode, but again, this is a very different scenario then a rock in an open pot of boiling water. 

STILL, if anyone wants to 'sterilize' rocks, just soak in vinegar or bleach water (as you recommend), or put in a bucket and pour boiling water over and soak - there really is no need to boil rocks. 
I'm also convinced that a dishwasher set to high temperature wash, with 2 cups of vinegar will kill any negative organisms on a rocks surface.


----------



## 1077

Tell your theory to those street crews here that are repairing buckled concrete and blowups due to recent record temps and moisture trapped either below or in concrete due to recent record flooding.
Or if you wish,,try placing a closed can of soup in boiling pot of water and leave it.Let us know how that works out for ya.


----------



## AbbeysDad

1077 said:


> Tell your theory to those street crews here that are repairing buckled concrete and blowups due to recent record temps and moisture trapped either below or in concrete due to recent record flooding.


 So now you're comparing a rock in boiling water to sink holes and erosion due to flooding? Like rocks in FIRE and your boiler example, again you're comparing apples to oranges. The heat waves we've seen do not cause water to vaporize with explosive force - I'm not sure what you're thinking here my friend.



1077 said:


> Or if you wish,,try placing a closed can of soup in boiling pot of water and leave it.Let us know how that works out for ya.


 It's been done, over and over in Junior high school science classes (just like snuffing out a match by a quick dip in gasoline!). There has never been a reported case of rock explosions in an open pot of boiling water. If you can find one, I'd appreciate a link - in a pot of water now, not a fire.

Lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## 1077

AbbeysDad said:


> So now you're comparing a rock in boiling water to sink holes and erosion due to flooding? Like rocks in FIRE and your boiler example, again you're comparing apples to oranges. The heat waves we've seen do not cause water to vaporize with explosive force - I'm not sure what you're thinking here my friend.
> 
> It's been done, over and over in Junior high school science classes (just like snuffing out a match by a quick dip in gasoline!). There has never been a reported case of rock explosions in an open pot of boiling water. If you can find one, I'd appreciate a link - in a pot of water now, not a fire.
> 
> Lets just agree to disagree.


 
My apologie's for not making understandable my thought's.
Yes,,we have sink holes and erosion of road way's close to the river where erosion has eaten away the sub base under those roads close to the river.
The heaving up of concrete and" blow up's" of same however is in my view different, and report's of this are along interstate's and city streets far removed from the low lying areas closer to the river.Street superintendent's and contractor's here and in Iowa and Oklahoma, are attributing this to moisture trapped under these areas and extreme heat and humidity.
Googling" concrete blow up's" should produce some report's of this.
I do not know whether this is a valid explanation and will leave this to Expert's either real ,,or self professed.
As stated before,, I am not certain as to what result's or danger could exist from boiling rocks but my theory is that perhaps rather than rocks exploding,that water is superheated and what is happening is sometimes called "bumping" or" Bumping boiling" .
I have seen this firsthand while heating medication "Metronidozle " which is said to be more effective at higher temps due to it being primarily used for human use and warmer body temps.
I was bringing it to a boil in microwave and condition described as "superheating occured". The mixture of water and medication, quickly began to boil and then after a couple minutes boiling ceased, and I presumed the medication which is not easily soluable in cool water was liquified.
The moment I placed a plastic spoon into the cup of liquid to give it a stir,,a violent explosion of this concoction occured for I did not let the solution cool before attempting to stir it.
Have heard of other's who have expierienced similar result's with heating cups of coffee or tea in ceramic mugs in the microwave often times resulting in nasty burns.
Perhaps rather than rock's exploding,, this "superheating" is what has happened leading some to believe the rocks have exploded or fractured, (makes more sense to me).
In any event,,as stated before I think there are much safer alternatives for preparing or sterilizing stones for use in the aquarium and would not reccomend boiling them.
Again my apologies for not being able to articulate my thought's in a manner that was more easily absorbed.
I suffer from a mild form of ADD and with meds I am sometimes able to keep up with my thought's .Other times,,usually later in the day,, these thought's are hard to corral and place them in the order I would like. 
For those interested.. One can google "Superheating liquids"," Chemical reaction Bumping", or Google ..use of boiling chips and Boiling stones which I understand are sometimes used to prevent superheating condition while boiling various liquids.


----------



## AbbeysDad

1077 said:


> My apologie's for not making understandable my thought's.
> Yes,,we have sink holes and erosion of road way's close to the river where erosion has eaten away the sub base under those roads close to the river.
> The heaving up of concrete and" blow up's" of same however is in my view different, and report's of this are along interstate's and city streets far removed from the low lying areas closer to the river.Street superintendent's and contractor's here and in Iowa and Oklahoma, are attributing this to moisture trapped under these areas and extreme heat and humidity.
> Googling" concrete blow up's" should produce some report's of this.
> I do not know whether this is a valid explanation and will leave this to Expert's either real ,,or self professed.
> As stated before,, I am not certain as to what result's or danger could exist from boiling rocks but my theory is that perhaps rather than rocks exploding,that water is superheated and what is happening is sometimes called "bumping" or" Bumping boiling" .
> I have seen this firsthand while heating medication "Metronidozle " which is said to be more effective at higher temps due to it being primarily used for human use and warmer body temps.
> I was bringing it to a boil in microwave and condition described as "superheating occured". The mixture of water and medication, quickly began to boil and then after a couple minutes boiling ceased, and I presumed the medication which is not easily soluable in cool water was liquified.
> The moment I placed a plastic spoon into the cup of liquid to give it a stir,,a violent explosion of this concoction occured for I did not let the solution cool before attempting to stir it.
> Have heard of other's who have expierienced similar result's with heating cups of coffee or tea in ceramic mugs in the microwave often times resulting in nasty burns.
> Perhaps rather than rock's exploding,, this "superheating" is what has happened leading some to believe the rocks have exploded or fractured, (makes more sense to me).
> In any event,,as stated before I think there are much safer alternatives for preparing or sterilizing stones for use in the aquarium and would not reccomend boiling them.
> Again my apologies for not being able to articulate my thought's in a manner that was more easily absorbed.
> I suffer from a mild form of ADD and with meds I am sometimes able to keep up with my thought's .Other times,,usually later in the day,, these thought's are hard to corral and place them in the order I would like.
> For those interested.. One can google "Superheating liquids"," Chemical reaction Bumping", or Google ..use of boiling chips and Boiling stones which I understand are sometimes used to prevent superheating condition while boiling various liquids.


First let me say that I'm sorry for your minor affliction my friend - life hands us bumps and grinds along the way and we just have to deal with them as best as we can.
Here again we can't really compare super heating in a microwave to an open pot of boiling water - we weren't talking about rocks in the microwave - by the way, if anyone is reading, a can of soup in the microwave is an especially bad idea too!
Lets just leave it that even though the odds are likely that boiling rocks isn't going to cause an explosion, there are ways to clean/sterilize that don't require such measures...and for petes sake, don't put rock in the microwave!


----------



## 1077

AbbeysDad said:


> First let me say that I'm sorry for your minor affliction my friend - life hands us bumps and grinds along the way and we just have to deal with them as best as we can.
> Here again we can't really compare super heating in a microwave to an open pot of boiling water - we weren't talking about rocks in the microwave - by the way, if anyone is reading, a can of soup in the microwave is an especially bad idea too!
> Lets just leave it that even though the odds are likely that boiling rocks isn't going to cause an explosion, there are ways to clean/sterilize that don't require such measures...and for petes sake, don't put rock in the microwave!


Thanks for the kind words. 
After some reading, "Bumping" as it is called and or superheating can occur and does with some frequency(usually in lab test's with test tubes) while boiling water whether it be in microwave,over a hot plate,over flame,and or water that is heated with electrical probes according to those scientist's that study such things.Scientist's (according to papers submitted), have been studying this since the early 1900's in an effort to understand this and have used the above methods of bringing the water to a boil in laboratory test's.
I agree that in open pot of water, where rocks are slowly brought to a boil, that there might not be pause for concern, but we don't know what type of container is to be used by those who would try this or,, how old the person performing this might be,whether the container would or would not be covered, whether the stones or rocks are holding moisture or not , what temp's are applied, or how and when rocks /stones are added to boiling pot of water (very dangerous to place anything in already boiling liquid).
These are reason's I took note of your willingness to poo poo the possible danger's from the outset and describe the warning's as myth while assuming variables unknown to you or I.
Now that this particular horse has been flogged sufficiently (my view,:lol I will happily agreee that safer /easier way's of preparing rocks/stones for use in the aquarium Exist .;-)


----------



## brokenrules69

i have heard of people using salt water as a disinfectant sorta 
to remove the ich thing from aquarium decorations then
cleaning them again with fresh water


----------



## dormfish

For my rocks I just run them under hot water - not boiling, but just under hot tap water for a few minutes. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Marci99205

This is good to know... Thanks!!!


----------



## AbbeysDad

Just run your rocks through a dishwasher (bottom rack) set to high temperature/air dry with 2 cups of white vinegar (no soap!). Rocks will come out almost too hot to handle. Works great. This technique also works great to thoroughly clean any/all plastic decor (top rack of course).

Note1: Some folks worry that there could be residual soap in a dishwasher. However, my dishwasher has always rinsed dishes clean with no residual soap and I suspect yours will too.

Note2: I have run rocks/decor through my dishwasher several times with only positive results.


----------



## atrix

Wow. Never knew that could happen. Luckily I've never tried boiling the rock. Usually what I would do is wash it with clean water thoroughly and then placed it submerged in a bucket of water for at least week before putting it in the tank. Never have problem with that.


----------



## Boscobear

Just back into fish keeping after a 30 year sabbatical, I was working. Retired now, I saved nothing equipment wise, from decades ago, except this cool piece of drift wood. I lugged this wood with me for 30 years, in one box or another.
So I get this new aquarium, 20 gal. I want this wood in there, it deserves to be in there. So I boil it, LOL , thinking it had something in it after all these decades. I drop it in the tank at start up, nothing else except gravel in the tank. It turns the water red, and I mean red. I guess it was cedar, or red wood, and the boil screwed it up something fierce. Had to drain the tank, wash the gravel, and start again. My wood, I want it in there. I'm sitting it in a bucket out side, and the water is red there now. I'll keep changing the bucket water, but I'm wondering if its all over for this wood, and the dumb boil thinking drew something out of the wood.


----------



## Boscobear

I remember every thing I don't forget.


----------



## Adamson

You can bleach them instead.. just make sure you clean them good afterwards and soak them in water with a strong dechlorinator..


----------



## SEAWEED54

I learned my lesson over 15 years ago ,
boiling rocks in my garage on camp stove , 
they exploded made shrapnel out of my aluminum pot and all the rock projectiles caused almost $3000. to my truck 
sure glade I was in back yard at time washing out my tank :shock:
they were only boiling about 5 minutes


----------



## GreyHounD

Thanks for the head's up!

Never will I stay in the room when I will boil rocks LOL!

Never thought they were tiny bombs. Any how's very useful TS.!


----------



## Turtletastic

*Rock Boiling*

Thank you everyone for the information. It never occurred to me that the rocks could explode. I have a 75 gallon fish tank with three turtles in it. I have awesome Fluval filters so as long as I change out the filter sponges I only have to clean the tank 2-3 times a year. Over the past six months I have cleaned the tank four times because within weeks the tank water turns a slimy green color. Each time I have soaked the rocks in baking soda to kill the organisms on the rocks but it hasn't worked I have decided to boil the rocks despite what you have posted. However I am glad for the information you shared. Instead of boiling them in the kitchen I am going to use an outdoor propane powered camping grill. I'll let you know how it works out!


----------



## Maxillius

''Rock Boiling
Thank you everyone for the information. It never occurred to me that the rocks could explode. I have a 75 gallon fish tank with three turtles in it. I have awesome Fluval filters so as long as I change out the filter sponges I only have to clean the tank 2-3 times a year. Over the past six months I have cleaned the tank four times because within weeks the tank water turns a slimy green color. Each time I have soaked the rocks in baking soda to kill the organisms on the rocks but it hasn't worked I have decided to boil the rocks despite what you have posted. However I am glad for the information you shared. Instead of boiling them in the kitchen I am going to use an outdoor propane powered camping grill. I'll let you know how it works out!''

OK, first you dont need to boil a rock that has already been in your aquarium for a long time, and second the green in your water is an algae bloom, probably due to high nitrate/phosphate in your water mixed with an extended lighting time or sunlight exposure
baking/boiling your rocks will not solve this problem! I suggest you open a new thread with this as more experienced people in the matter will be able to see and respond to your post!


----------



## stetez

Thanks for the info


----------



## Cja313

*55 Gallong Aquarium Set Up Pics*

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/44161/album/

So i cleaned out my 55 Gal tank, painted the back Black, laid out the rockwork, connected a Fluval 406 Canister filter (bck right corner) and have a Topfin 60 HOB filter on the back left.

used Pool Filter Sand and Aragnite for substrate, about 2" deep. Noticed I laide the rock work first so if the Cichlids I get decide to dig, the rockwork is all ready lying on the bottom glass.

Light is a 48 T5 HO light with one bulb 10,000K and the other Actinic.

Just filled the tank up last night, and begining the cycling process tomorrow with ammonia and the bacteria in a bottle. for fishless cycle will probably add plants after two weeks, letting the bacterial grow some first and then add 5-7 juvenile fish.....

More pics to come later.


----------



## Shewbert

A lot of households have pressure washers, we import some rocks/gravel from Malawi, all we do is stick them in a large bucket and pressure wash for about 10 mins, never had a problem with this.









200 plus Coral - 200 gallon Saltwater fish tank


----------



## DjBootleg

ever heard of a lid ?? lol


----------



## gman670

*rocks*

What about putting rocks inthe dishwasher on sanitary cycle? also how do you know if the rocks will change your water paramiters


----------



## Boscobear

I use a large Wok, with a metal grate to keep the rocks out of the water. The water boils, but the rocks, or wood is steamed to disinfect. All bacteria, or whatever else has lived on the material is destroyed , and nothing sits in the water. I place the lid over the Wok, and move the larger pieces of wood from end to end to steam each section for 5 minutes. Never had any problems, of course you need to cool the rocks before adding to aquarium.


----------



## Kristen68

I've boiled rocks. Any time I've made "stone soup" with my daughter. We keep a special rock in the cabinet just for that.


----------



## EstroJen

Good to know about the whole rock boiling = possible explosion thing. On a similar note - but not fish related - if you use that glass Pyrex bake ware do not put it on a cold surface like on top of a cold metal stove when taking it out of the oven or it can explode. Put it on a wood type surface. I knew a girl who's mom this happened to & she got shards of glass all in her hand this way. I just use metal baking pans now after hearing that. 

Who knew?


----------



## d4rkd0s

fish_4_all said:


> http://www.natureskills.com/stone_boiling.html
> 
> Campfire sites to be upgraded after exploding rock incident
> 
> I will post more as I find them


Technically a campfire would reach thousands of degrees, while boiling water never goes over 210F (100C)

I would highly advise a metal pot with a lid, and go 4x larger than the rocks you have, and YES they can explode but with a proper metal lid and not over using/filling the pot, it should remain safe.


----------

